# Thinking of maybe going into hunt service



## shirerosie (6 February 2018)

I am 17 and looking at career options and love hunting. Im not really worried what section I go into but just wondering if anyone knows a typical day from when it starts and finishes and the typical routine of being in hunt service for any of the roles.


----------



## Orangehorse (6 February 2018)

This week's Horse and Hound has an article on hunt kennels.


----------



## Judgemental (6 February 2018)

shirerosie said:



			I am 17 and looking at career options and love hunting. I&#8217;m not really worried what section I go into but just wondering if anyone knows a typical day from when it starts and finishes and the typical routine of being in hunt service for any of the roles.
		
Click to expand...

If you are considering Hunt Service, I suggest you read absolutely everything that has been written on the subject by the late Willie Poole.

Furthermore, just remember being a hunt servant means just that, practice your forelock tugging, my lord, lady, sir's and madam's.

Don't expect to be paid properly, nor given reasonable accommodation, at least not in the early stages.

Expect very long hours, getting perpetually very wet and/or extremely cold.

If you have any doubts about knackering, that is the essential and useful fallen stock service provided by most hunts to farmers  i.e. shooting horses, cattle and calves etc., then skinning them in the flesh house, forget the idea.

I was just trying to think of what latter-day 'snow flake' "section" was appropriate as a career aspiration.

Bovine and Equine reduction perhaps.


----------



## Shay (7 February 2018)

Speak to the pack you hunt with and ask to do some work experience for them.  The routine is different for hunting and non hunting days - and then again different for different times of year.

Like any job with horses it takes a lot of commitment and drive.  The pay isn't good in the equestrian sector generally and the work is hard.  But if it is what you love it is very fulfilling to be doing that rather than something that you hate. Or even are indifferent about.  This is a lifestyle choice more than a career.


----------



## frostyfingers (9 February 2018)

Contact the MFHA and ask about their apprenticeships.....


----------



## Manricko (23 March 2018)

Shay said:



			But if it is what you love it is very fulfilling to be doing that rather than something that you hate. Or even are indifferent about.  This is a lifestyle choice more than a career.
		
Click to expand...

My thoughts exactly.


----------

